# Selene April 2005 to May 18, 2007



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

This has to be one of the hardest days I have been through with my rats in a long long time. I am actually typing up this memorial even before I take her in for her 9:30 Appointment, because I know I wonâ€™t be able to afterwards.

Warning: Some VERY graphic photos below.

Selene was adopted from a local shelter with her sister Soma, 3 months after I adopted their other sister Luna. Luna was sickly and died young at 10 months, but had an incredible personality. I got her 2 sisters because they had been languishing in the shelter for their whole life (6 months at that point) and I decided if they were anything like Luna I couldnâ€™t let them stay there. 
Selene and Soma just home (Selene is green)








Selene at 9 months old








Selene meeting Ariel, one of my rescue babiesâ€¦she was still living with Portia, Arielâ€™s sister








Well Soma and Selene were amazing characters. Soma passed on Nov. 14/06 from intestinal masses, but Selene soldiered on. She always was an independent big girl who had her own agenda. Extreme Cuddling like her sister, etc was NOT on the agenda. 
Poor Selene had an inguinal tumour removal at 15 months. 5 Days later we were in the battle for her life! She ended up with stress induced Pyoderma a very rare skin condition that is similar to flesh-eating disease. My poor girl was on meds and painkillers as we fought for a long time. In fact it was 5 months before her skin was â€œhealedâ€. Healed means hairless lumpy scarred patches. My fat girl is now famous on ratguide.com as a case history for Pyoderma. Hopefully this will help others diagnose what is wrong with their rat and give them hope that the patient doesnâ€™t always die.
http://ratguide.com/health/figures/pyoderma_figure_4.php

Selene when I first noticed the dark thicker skin on her flank








Selene when she was first diagnosed (shaved and samples taken)








Day 15








Day 20








Day 55








And finally the skin â€œhealedâ€









She stayed cheerful and brave through the entire thingâ€¦she was so inspiring. Then the inguinal tumour recurred 7 months later as well as 3 others popping up at the same time. I knew that Pyoderma could easily recur and I didnâ€™t think she could take another round.
When Soma passed, Selene took over taking care of my very old paralysed boy Sebastian. Then after Seb passed and I took in 2 older girls from a rehoming situation. Selene adopted Maddy the sick, tilty older girl. I had never seen my brusque girl be gentle and kind and groom old Maddy while she slept., and cuddled near her in places she normally didnâ€™t go. It was beautiful. Maddy was only with us for 3 weeks (only 2 weeks with Selene) before I let her go on Tuesday. I am sure that sweet caring Maddy is waiting for Selene right now.
Sadly Seleneâ€™s beautiful and strong shining spirit is being betrayed by her weak body, and she is uncomfortable and has had enough. Its time for my trouper to end her time here with me. She knows. She let me cuddle, cry and hold her for ages last night. She even licked the tears from my face and ducked her head under my chin. She has this amazing habit of staring you in the face like she is dying to talk to you, but canâ€™t get the words out.

My friends have been an amazing support for me through all of this, and I wanted to thank you all for this. ((hugs))

Fare thee well my brave and inspiring girl. I WILL have that bowl of food out for you for when you visit. LOL
Selene and Soma








Portia and Seleneâ€¦everyone needs a rathat








Not long ago in my lap..she looks so serene here








Selene and Maddy on top








Selene and Maddyâ€™s cagemate Shadow









My last picture of her.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Poor girl. She looks like a beautiful ratty and it seems like you've taken great care of her.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I just don't know what to say... such a rough time for you right now... I'm so sorry!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, how awful!  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

so sorry for your loss


----------

